# El Cheapo Degree Indicator



## baldrocker (Sep 7, 2008)

Should be self explanatory.
Cheers to all
Paul


----------



## Kludge (Sep 7, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Should be self explanatory.


Great! Significant Kludgivity here! 8)  

Someone may mention that the graduations aren't exactly even or you can't get down to .01o or some other nitpicky detail but as long as it works for you, that's all that counts. Besides which, we both know you can eyeball down to that .01o with a passing glance. ;D

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 7, 2008)

Kludge
Actually if I squint one eye and put my left
thumb in my ear I can see .001 whilst reciting
the collected works of dickens.
Paul


----------



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Actually if I squint one eye and put my left thumb in my ear I can see .001 whilst reciting the collected works of dickens.



Not too shabby at all. Of course, the next stage is Shakespeare's sonnets - the whole set. Backwards. I guess you could include the histories as well. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 8, 2008)

You win, I'll just go back to
memorising The Concise Oxford Dictionary. only xyz to go


----------



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> You win, I'll just go back to memorising The Concise Oxford Dictionary. only xyz to go



You realize the rest of the folks here are sort of backing away from the two of us until the guys with the funny white canvas jackets arrive. ;D

Kludge (who has paperwork to prove he's quite insane)


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 8, 2008)

I AM the guy with the with the funny white canvas jackets.
Oh! Sorry I am the guy IN the funny white canvas jacket.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> I AM the guy with the with the funny white canvas jackets.
> Oh! Sorry I am the guy IN the funny white canvas jacket.



ROFLMAO! I've had the "opportunity" to wear one, not by choice, and I can attest to the rather poor tailoring & awkwardly long sleeves. The leather straps were a nice touch though.

Right now, I'm sorting watch and clock parts to put them away in some sort of order. This is all well and good right up until I find another "to be sorted" bag. Then I get to start over again. I'm pretty sure the ones I found Sunday are the last of them. Or I hope they are. I'm not so sure my fragile mental state can handle uncovering yet another one.

Which reminds me, next time I'm at Wally World, I've got to see about getting one of those round thingies. Watchmaker's lathes have indexing built into the headstock but the other machines don't. I also think I saw some small compass cards on the web that have the degrees marked out (Not all do.) that may well do for a rotary table and a degree wheel for the Clisby.  

Of all the things I've lost, I miss my mind the least. 

Best regards,

Kludge, the certified insane ...and lovin' it.


----------



## jwsvandr (Sep 10, 2008)

The old "Now why didnt I think of that" kicked in as soon as I read your posting. Here's what popped up in my mind, who's grasp of reality is tenuous at best. I have made specialty rulers, protractors etc by using a CAD program to create and print them out, then gluing them to a thin piece of plexiglas. I have one for my bandsaw that butts up against the fixed jaw of the vice but the 0 of the ruler starts where the saw blade comes down, works great. You could make a protactor that has the degrees or you could have the circle divided into however segments you want-cheapo dividing head.


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a free one on me. I made one up from this template for setting my ignition timing. I printed it onto stiff card and then fed it thru the laminator twice, that made it rigid. HTH

Andrew


----------



## Kludge (Sep 10, 2008)

Andrewinpopayan  said:
			
		

> Have a free one on me.



Mahalo nui loa ... this is perfect.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## miker (Sep 12, 2008)

If you have a CD/DVD label printer just size the degree chart to fit the label. Print it and stick it on the CD/DVD. You also get a hole in the center.
Don't try to play the CD/DVD though as all those little numbers will jam in the speaker wires. 

Rgds


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Sep 12, 2008)

miker  said:
			
		

> If you have a CD/DVD label printer just size the degree chart to fit the label. Print it and stick it on the CD/DVD. You also get a hole in the center.
> Don't try to play the CD/DVD though as all those little numbers will jam in the speaker wires.
> 
> Rgds



More like blow it up to the size of a vinyl LP (remember them?) and stick it on, then go in with 1/2 degree marks. I suggest using a 70's disco LP and get it out of circulation


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

miker  said:
			
		

> If you have a CD/DVD label printer just size the degree chart to fit the label. Print it and stick it on the CD/DVD. You also get a hole in the center.



And if you use a mini-DVD/CD, it can be used for other things like really small lathes or rotary tables. The possibilities are endless. 

Andrew ... 



> More like blow it up to the size of a vinyl LP (remember them?) and stick it on, then go in with 1/2 degree marks. I suggest using a 70's disco LP and get it out of circulation



Except their ePay value is more than one would imagine. 

The old 78s were even larger (and are more valuable on the e-place) which might let you get down to tenths of a degree. 

Jes' tryin' to be helpful. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Hilmar (Sep 12, 2008)

> If you have a CD/DVD label printer just size the degree chart to fit the label. Print it and stick it on the CD/DVD. You also get a hole in the center.



You mean like this












Hilmar


----------



## Kludge (Sep 12, 2008)

Hilmar  said:
			
		

> You mean like this



This works. 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## tel (Sep 17, 2008)

Yo Paul, I see yours, like mine, is set up to be used from the operators side - beats trekking around to the end of the lathe.


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 17, 2008)

Tel
Bugger I really thought it was original,
or maybe its great minds thinking alike
BR


----------



## tel (Sep 17, 2008)

Most definitely the 'great minds' bit mate.


----------

